# A site you all may find interesting



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If not for the purchase of stuff, at least a source for ideas.
http://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.aspx?ID=51,2678&T1=PA2438+8
They have a wide variety of stuff that I could see being used for costumes and or props. I found this ring and thought of witches, fortune tellers, etc., but they have lots of other things too.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, I could spend some time browsing...to bad not my price point.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

This can be a good site for inspiration, even if you don't buy stuff from them.
They do sales fairly often. Usually it's the off season or post season that you get the deals.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*You know that eye reminds me of the eye on the Book of Spells from the movie..."Hocus Pocus". It really catches your eye....sorry just had to say that! But it is a really interesting piece of jewelery. Plus it's a very interesting site to as you stated..."a good site for inspiration".*_


----------

